# Moss wall



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

I have a lot of java moss so wanted to make a moss wall out of it. I seen this galvanised mesh in wicks...safe?


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

Think youre gonna need stainless mate


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Think youre gonna need stainless mate


Thats a massive thread couldn't find what you wanted to refer me to. Just read somewhere that it can release zinc. Ill look for some stainless.


----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

Im not sure what you are saying in the first part of your sentence, but the coating will wear off the galvanized and start rusting real bad underwater.


----------



## spleenharvester (1 Feb 2022)

I just started one and used this particular netting: Plastic Aquarium Mesh / Netting. Dividers, Moss Carpets, Filters etc 34 X 26.5cm  | eBay

Although the moss is growing but not through the holes, so I'm wondering if the holes are a bit too small


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Im not sure what you are saying in the first part of your sentence, but the coating will wear off the galvanized and start rusting real bad underwater.



Sorry you had a link there must be part of your sig?




spleenharvester said:


> Although the moss is growing but not through the holes, so I'm wondering if the holes are a bit too small


Yeah maybe slightly too small? I was thinking of this,






I think this is plastic, but i like the idea of using the suckers to hold the mesh to the glass.


----------



## Nick potts (1 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Im not sure what you are saying in the first part of your sentence,



Think it's your signature, looks a bit like you were/are linking to it in your reply


----------



## Hufsa (1 Feb 2022)

Ah sorry about that, ill see if I can make it look less conspicuous


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

Its all good.


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2022)

you can also use gutter guard mesh, most garden centres/warehouse stores have it


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

Gill said:


> you can also use gutter guard mesh, most garden centres/warehouse stores have it
> View attachment 181284


Yeah that looks good stuff to use.


----------



## Kelvin12 (1 Feb 2022)

I just started making moss and fern mountains using the above mentioned gutter guard.  Its easy to push the moss through the holes by fingers or tie a fern or anabus or similar plant to it.  Small fish like neons or shrimp can swim through it as well. 
Dirk


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

Five quid for 5m on Amazon. Im buying some to try. Im hoping it will flatten out, and will have to find some way of attaching suckers on the back of it.





Maybe use these to hook it on,


----------



## Jaseon (1 Feb 2022)

Yeah i wouldn't mind trying it with sponge as well. I bet you could tweezer moss inside a course sponge/foam. Something like 20ppi. I think the way moss is structured its naturally clingy so yeah i think it would attach on its own quite easily. Was trying to source some 20ppi foam,


----------



## hwscot (2 Feb 2022)

For stainless, got this off ebay. Cuts easily with scissors. Moss seems to grow through it nicely but is taking a while for mesh to be completely hidden. Bloke does different mesh sizes.
Am also trying that green kitchen scouring pad stuff, looks not unlike the sponge in Jaseon's pic. Got a packet of 4 sheets, c. 4" x 5" for 99p.
Not trying to make a wall as such but small patches I can wedge behind stones so they lay flat against glass.


----------



## Jaseon (2 Feb 2022)

hwscot said:


> For stainless, got this off ebay. Cuts easily with scissors. Moss seems to grow through it nicely but is taking a while for mesh to be completely hidden. Bloke does different mesh sizes.
> Am also trying that green kitchen scouring pad stuff, looks not unlike the sponge in Jaseon's pic. Got a packet of 4 sheets, c. 4" x 5" for 99p.
> Not trying to make a wall as such but small patches I can wedge behind stones so they lay flat against glass.


Good price, and decent size.


----------



## Jaseon (1 Mar 2022)

So just an update on my moss wall attempt. I ended up going with the gutter mesh. I was a bit sceptical because i wanted the wall to hang flatish on the glass. Stainless mesh would have fitted the bill for that, but this turned out ok. I was hoping that the suckers i bought to hang the mesh would fit through the gaps instead of using the hooks, and they did. I used fishing line to knit the edges, and took about 10min. I was worried that baby shrimp might get stuck behind the mesh, but i think it will be ok. I want to see how this grows out because my plan is to make a tank with this to cover all the sides, and back. I think it would look awesome seeing all the shrimp climbing all over it grazing away.


----------



## Jaseon (9 Nov 2022)

Just an update on my moss wall attempt. It turned out ok although the moss tended to grow a lot out of one side. I have seen some where the moss grows like a carpet evenly so not sure how to achieve that yet. I am doing another one in another small tank so will see how that turns out. Worth doing though as the baby shrimp like hiding in and amongst the mesh which you cant really see.

I also stuck some privot branches into a gap on a nice peiece of bogwood, and the mosss has grown over it like a carpet. I have harvested quite a lot of it, and it grows like crazy. Shrimp are doing well as i have well over a hundred in there.


----------



## Jaseon (9 Nov 2022)

Experimenting making a mesh tube. Would need to weigh it down if i wanted it on the deck as it started to float, but then thought what if i hang it on the side?

 Be awesome when it starts to grow out, and the baby shrimp taking refuge in there.


----------

